# What do you & your horse wear for hunting?



## EquiEquestrian556 (18 November 2014)

As the title says.

Pony:

Woof Wear Double Lock Brushing Boots on all four legs

Jeffries Leather 'Free Knee' Knee Boots for stone wall days (almost every meet as we're in stone wall country).

Woof Wear Club Overreach Boots

Kincade Grackle Bridle with Sheepskin piece and rubber reins  

Flexi-Bit Dutch Gag

Bit rings

BitButter 

Shires 3 Point Breastplate

Eric Thomas Synthetic Saddle - lighter on her back & easier to clean, but still looks very smart.

Wintec Chafeless Girth 

Lamieux Sheepskin Half Pad


Me:

Black Gatehouse HS1 Skull Cap

Navy Elico Velvet Skull Cap Cover

Black Point Two Air Jacket

Back Rodney Powell BP

Foxley Navy Jacket for 'proper hunting' season and Foxely Tweed for Hound Exercises.

Shires Beige Jodhpurs

Thomas Pink White Shirt

Elico White Stock for proper hunting with navy jacket, red & yellow spotty tie for autumn hunting.

Antique Hunting Horn Gold Stock Pin

Black Jodhpur Boots

Black Tredstep Gaiters

Prince Of Wales Spurs

Hunting Whip & Thong

Thermal Gloves for cold days and Shires Plain Grip Gloves for 'warmer' days.

Thermal layers 

Hedcamz Helmet Cam, so I can film most of the day - also is very small and discreet, so isn't at all obvious.


So what do you wear?


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (18 November 2014)

Anyone?........


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (18 November 2014)

Horses: plain hunter weight English brown leather bridle, rubber reins, hunting breastplate with running attachment. Bit copper loose ring snaffle, K/K 2 ring or sweet iron snaffle with rollers depending on which horse.

Falcon saddle, flexi irons, plain brown cotton numnah, leather or thorogood elasticated girth, saddle flask. OHs also has wire cutters and couples.

Me, rugged breeches, thermal hunt shirt, stock, plain pin, Rupert Bear Mears waistcoat, Keepers tweed for earlies with black Patey, blue M2M Mears hunt coat with collar and buttons and blue Patey for when the season starts. Spurs and hunting whip


----------



## Kat (18 November 2014)

Horse: 
Westrop full knee brushing boots (I hunt with the same pack as OP but don't jump as much)

Solution jumping saddle, professionals choice ventech girth, with PE riser and cottage craft sheepskin numnah -all brown.

Breastplate, Cavesson bridle and kimblewick bit. 

Me:  
mark todd boots, aldi riding socks, caldene jodhs, merino baselayer, dublin stock shirt and stock, stock pin courtesy of HHO secret santa, caldene navy wool jacket, boots hair net,  sealskin gloves (or shires when it isn't too cold), champion skull cap and navy cover.


----------



## FemelleReynard (19 November 2014)

Horse: Black chamberlain GP saddle with sheepskin lined numnah. Black bridle with crank noseband and flash attachment with waterford gag bit. One of those synthetic anti rub girths. Hunting breastplate with running martingale attachment.

Me: Equetech Navy wool hunt coat, Toggi thermal hunting shirt and stock with ebay vintage stock pin, Harry Hall ladies cream breeches, Mears Pytchley canary yellow waistcoat, black Brogini long boots (still need some spurs), Charles Owen Pro 2 riding hat in gold with a navy velvet silk (really wanting a new hat that isn't as in your face but can't afford it yet).


----------



## Jenny Wrenny (19 November 2014)

Horse:
Havanna hunter weight bridle with plain caveson noseband
Hanging cheek snaffle
Hunting breastplate with running martingale attachment
Barnsby saddle
Leather girth
Brown Nuumed sheepskin numnah
Newmarket wool rug for the travelling

Me:
Navy blue velvet hat with flesh coloured harness & hairnet
Thermal hunt shirt
Mustard coloured Alexander James waistcoat
Full seat breeches
For cubbing - brown boots, checked stock, plain stock pin, keepers tweed jacket (often go without gloves for cubbing), brown whip
For hunting - black boots, white stock, antique stock pin, navy blue heavyweight hunt coat, leather gloves, brown whip and of course pewter hip flask!


----------



## Happy Hunter (19 November 2014)

Lucky pants - both of us that is


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (19 November 2014)

Ooh I forgot that one...lucky knickers...always!!


----------



## Kittykins (19 November 2014)

Haven't been yet, but have just bought all my kit. Am planning to go out on Boxing Day for the first time and am very excited. 

Will be riding a hireling so horse - don't know. As long as it has turbo and brakes, I don't mind. 

Me: Charles Owen skull cap with black silk (might find a black velvet one). Boots hairnet. Shires thermal hunt shirt, black hunt / show jacket with black velvet collar, plain white Showquest stock, plain gold stock pin. I might wear a vest underneath if its particularly cold. Ancient cream johds. Short black riding boots with black Shires gaiters. Oh, and black gloves if I must (hate riding wearing gloves)

I considered going for colours (in the stock tie etc) but i thought better not to stand out until i get my bearings. It's all hanging up in my bedroom and I'm counting down the days.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (19 November 2014)

Oh and I forgot, hairnet


----------



## spacefaer (19 November 2014)

My Patey, Maxwell boots,  Birrs breeches, Frank Hall hunt coat, Swaine Adeney whip. Standard accessories. .... 

Tack - depends on which horse. Generally they wear Stubben Siegfried, leather girth, Nuumed sheepskin numnah, havana bridle with 2" flat noseband, relevant bit, standing martingale. As I said, depending who I take. 

As little tack as possible - less to rub, less to get dirty, less to clean.


----------



## MileAMinute (20 November 2014)

Horse: Snaffle bridle, cavesson noseband, plaited reins. Farrington WH saddle, leather girth. Nuumed plain black WH numnah. Breastplate.

Me: Long leather boots, navy show hat, hairnet, white shirt with ready tied stock and pin, beige jods, navy jacket. Oh and gloves! I also carry a medical card with emergency contacts and a hoofpick in my pocket


----------



## spotty_pony (20 November 2014)

Me:
Charly Fox Hunting Shirt
ShowQuest Cream Stock
Hairnet
Navy Jacket
Roekl or Woof Wear Gloves
Ariat Beige Jods
Ariat Leather Chaps
Ariat Boots
Charles Owen skull cap with navy hat silk 

Horse:
Jeffries Bridle with flash noseband
Loose ring french link snaffle with bit guards
Jeffries Breastplate
Exselle Saddle
Woof Wear Ultra boots on all four legs
Griffin Nuumed Black sheepskin numnah
Leather Girth
Red tape!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (20 November 2014)

Oh and the breastplate has a running martingale attachment.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (20 November 2014)

spotty_pony said:



			Red tape!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, is that to stop the boots slipping or because your pony kicks?


----------



## JenHunt (20 November 2014)

me: 
HS1 with black velvet cover
Shires H/w hunt coat (black)
Mr Fox hunt shirt, White cotton stock (well, it was once, it's rather stained from our yellow clay now!) and straight bar stock pin
Hairnet
Caldene Begrade Breeches, or Musto Competition Breeches on warmer days
Toggi cotton socks
Equitector long boots, or Toggi short boots and tredstep chaps on other days (weather dependent)
Roekl Chester gloves
carry very elderly hunt crop and lash if horse is in a snaffle.

Ron:
Jeffries Black Hunter bridle, plus headstall for a double bridle, with Sliding weymouth and loose ring bradoon, this has a plain leather weymouth rein and a half rubber bradoon rein. Or if he's being nice (i.e. we've had 6 days already) I'll use his work bridle which is a very elderly (but good condition) jeffries wembley bridle with a myler 04 snaffle - synthetic reins, the ones with knobbly bits on.
black Wow XC flap shallow seat saddle, with shaped leather girth, with white (or black) fully lined wool close contact numnah
brown leather (spare stirrup leather) neckstrap
might use a black leather polo breastgirth if we're in hilly country or his weight has dropped off significantly

OH:
champion velvet hat (no idea what it is)
calcutt & sons (inherited) black twill jacket
Mr Fox hunt shirt, white cotton stock and straight bar stock pin
mark todd breeches
merino wool base layers
ariat devon pro short boots and close contact chaps
thinsulate leather gloves (Mark todd or maybe horseware, not sure)

Tom:
stubben black raised bridle with flash, neue schule loose ring snaffle and rubber reins.
stubben siegfreid jumping GP saddle with brown, half lined wool numnah and leather atherstone girth
brown leather (spare stirrup leather) neckstrap
Prolite event boots and LeMieux overreach boots


----------



## Happy Hunter (20 November 2014)

permission to request more Ron and Tom adventure updates please!! (Hijacking thread slightly)


----------



## JenHunt (20 November 2014)

Happy Hunter said:



			permission to request more Ron and Tom adventure updates please!! (Hijacking thread slightly)
		
Click to expand...

bless you! More to follow shortly  we had a poor season last year for one reason and another, then this summer has been very quiet, but back to it last week so more to come fo'sho'


----------



## catbasket (26 November 2014)

Kat said:



			Horse: 
Westrop full knee brushing boots (I hunt with the same pack as OP but don't jump as much)

Solution jumping saddle, professionals choice ventech girth, with PE riser and cottage craft sheepskin numnah -all brown.

Breastplate, Cavesson bridle and kimblewick bit. 

Me:  
mark todd boots, aldi riding socks, caldene jodhs, merino baselayer, dublin stock shirt and stock, stock pin courtesy of HHO secret santa, caldene navy wool jacket, boots hair net,  sealskin gloves (or shires when it isn't too cold), champion skull cap and navy cover.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Kat

I'm looking at some Sealskin gloves. Are they good for riding? They look quite thick on the web images - haven't tried any on yet. Thanks


----------



## turnbuckle (26 November 2014)

spacefaer said:



			Maxwell boots
		
Click to expand...

Jealous. Raise you a Berneard Weatherill coat, though


----------



## Tea Drinker (28 November 2014)

I'm very traditonal except the headgear.
Havana brown tack. Totally plain. Wide leather bridle pieces. Hunting breastplate. Brown sheepskin numnah and leather saddle. Saddle pad. Snaffle. No boots.

Navy wool 32oz hunt coat. Waistcoat. Hunt shirt and proper stock. Crash hat (not Patey anymore) and hairnet. Beige breeches. Plain black leather long boots. Hipflask. Hunting crop and lash.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (29 November 2014)

hanya said:



			Wow very interesting discussion. Thanks guys already want to share.





Click to expand...

Glad you find it interesting


----------

